# What size T-shirt are you most likely to buy?



## IanT (Feb 16, 2010)

Just curious... Not neccessarily asking what size you are, just what size you are more likely to buy. This info wont be used against you in any way you have my promise, and you dont need to post who put what size etc, its more about the statistics for me ...

These would be T shirts with funny little slogans and stuff, kind of gimmick Tshirts


----------



## wonderland (Feb 16, 2010)

medium here.


----------



## dagmar88 (Feb 16, 2010)

S for me XXXL for the hub...


----------



## tamarajane (Feb 16, 2010)

Small in summer, medium in winter     Dh-large or bigger.


----------



## Bigmoose (Feb 16, 2010)

XXL for me.  What do I have to do to cast my vote on your poll?

Bruce

My bad, I got it now.


----------



## IanT (Feb 16, 2010)

lol thanks!! keep the opinions coming!! ... ** and just a note, you dont have to post in the thread if you want to keep the info private, I dont need to know who picked what, just the end stats on the poll is all Im really looking for! 

If you want to post thats fine by me though !


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 17, 2010)

XL for me, no shame in it. Great idea Ian!


----------



## IanT (Feb 17, 2010)

Overthemoon said:
			
		

> XL for me, no shame in it. Great idea Ian!



why thank you :*

I have many ideas brewing lol ..nightime is the rightime for my brain lol


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 17, 2010)

I hear that. Hence why I prefer to work graveyards. It allows me to spent my nights off on the same schedule.

(BTW I will get you that tutorial. My camera died and went to a very bright place. I'm getting a new one tomorrow. Today, later, after I am off work and have visited the soap store XD)


----------



## IanT (Feb 17, 2010)

Overthemoon said:
			
		

> I hear that. Hence why I prefer to work graveyards. It allows me to spent my nights off on the same schedule.
> 
> (BTW I will get you that tutorial. My camera died and went to a very bright place. I'm getting a new one tomorrow. Today, later, after I am off work and have visited the soap store XD)



lol no worries!

Im ready whenever you are 

Yeah I like working nights, but it sucks because my girl works days, and then I cant ever see her so Im trying to get a day job


----------



## pops1 (Feb 17, 2010)

XL for me ,l like t shirts to cover all the lumps and bumps up.The only trouble is l am short and they always make tshirts too long.
Hubby takes a XL too


----------



## IanT (Feb 17, 2010)

see Im like that too kinda like my neck is big and I always have to buy large shirts (but I think Im really a small-medium) so the large pretty much goes down to below my hips! lol....

they should make "short shirts" like a large, but its not as long as a large, or XL thats not as long as the normal XL...that would be a great idea!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2010)

I get a small and it is always thoroughly aggravating when they have these events where they give away shirts... all they have is XL.

OR when they gave away shirts for free at work and I was the last one and all they had LEFT was XL.

These two situations conflict, see. Either everyone is extra large so that's all anyone gets, or everyone is smaller than extra large and the extra large is all that's left.

?!?!?!?!  :shock:


----------



## Overthemoon (Feb 18, 2010)

I've long since learnt to alter any shirts I buy. Let's just say that even after surgery "they" still don't fit in anything less that a l-xl.


----------



## donniej (Feb 18, 2010)

Any plans for SMF T-shirts?  I'd probably buy one, and I bet many others here would too.  

PS. I'm proud to say that at nearly age 35 I'm still a medium


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2010)

60% of American females are a size 12 or larger if that helps. I've done the research recently.


----------



## IanT (Feb 18, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> 60% of American females are a size 12 or larger if that helps. I've done the research recently.



lol that does perhaps! 

What were you doing research on !!?! lol

what does a size 12 corroborate to in T-shirts and such (as Ive got no idea about womens sizes lol)


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2010)

Some shirts run large, others run small. I would say a size 12 is most ofetn an XL with a bit of room to move.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 18, 2010)

Here is a good size chart: http://www.americanapparel.net/sizing/d ... ens.shirts

Isn't it funny that 60+% of woman are a size 12 plus yet a 12 is called XL. If size 12 is average, shouldn't 12 be called Medium?

I think Oprah addressed that many years ago when she addresses ethnicity in the fashion industry. She pulled out a pair of pany hose that were called 'nude' and said "I don't know about the rest of you sisters out there, but I do not turn this color when I take my clothes off."


----------



## gekko62 (Feb 22, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Here is a good size chart: http://www.americanapparel.net/sizing/d ... ens.shirts
> 
> Isn't it funny that 60+% of woman are a size 12 plus yet a 12 is called XL. If size 12 is average, shouldn't 12 be called Medium?



Thats a great size chart. Sizes are all over the shop aren't they? American 4-6 is 12-14 aussie.  I think average here is 12-14.


----------



## IanT (Feb 22, 2010)

thank you for the links/input!  AWESOME!


----------



## IanT (Feb 22, 2010)

donniej said:
			
		

> Any plans for SMF T-shirts?  I'd probably buy one, and I bet many others here would too.
> 
> PS. I'm proud to say that at nearly age 35 I'm still a medium



Muahahha...  I didnt even see your post!!! (sorry!!!) ... but short answer..._yesssssss_  there may be some plans for Tshirts coming about in the near future...



I think theyd be pretty cool  Right now I am in the mock-up phase but soon ..._productionnnnnnnn_ to soapfinity and beeeeeeeeeeyonnnd!


----------



## jennikate (Feb 23, 2010)

XL for me I need room xxl for hubby xxxl for my mom (Think Dolly Parton before Reduction) . Sorry if TMI


----------



## Mandarin (Feb 23, 2010)

Large for me. I like them roomy and if necesary, I will sleep in it.


----------



## IanT (Feb 23, 2010)

These stats are shaping up to be a nearly perfect bell-curve  sweeeet


----------



## Northland Naturals (Feb 24, 2010)

hi Ian, i guess i'm pretty new here, but i saw you were wondering about shirt sizing, etc.  i own a screen printing company and have been working primarily with t shirts for ten years, so let me know if i can help with anything  or answer any questions!


----------



## IanT (Feb 24, 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Lynnz (Mar 6, 2010)

LOL wish the question had been what size t-shirt would you LIKE to be


----------



## pops1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lyn said:
			
		

> LOL wish the question had been what size t-shirt would you LIKE to be



And so say most of us Lyn


----------



## IanT (Mar 7, 2010)

lol


----------

